# Humidity difference between CDS and Costa Blanca?



## ChristaT2312 (May 20, 2015)

A friend of mine has got problems with her joints and she lives in Andalusia near the sea. She recalls that she never had as many problems when she spent time near Alicante. I'm wondering if it may have something to do with the salt lakes??

Also, the pollen seems to be really bad this year in Andalusia. Is Alicante not always better in that regard?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ChristaT2312 said:


> A friend of mine has got problems with her joints and she lives in Andalusia near the sea. She recalls that she never had as many problems when she spent time near Alicante. I'm wondering if it may have something to do with the salt lakes??
> 
> Also, the pollen seems to be really bad this year in Andalusia. Is Alicante not always better in that regard?


I'm in Jávea in Alicante Province, & we have pretty high humidity - & the more humid it is, the worse my arthritis is  The temperature has no effect - hot & humid or cold & damp, my joints swell

As for pollen - I & a lot of people I know do seem to be suffering more this year than in recent years, but I don't have any figures


----------



## ChristaT2312 (May 20, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> I'm in Jávea in Alicante Province, & we have pretty high humidity - & the more humid it is, the worse my arthritis is  The temperature has no effect - hot & humid or cold & damp, my joints swell
> 
> As for pollen - I & a lot of people I know do seem to be suffering more this year than in recent years, but I don't have any figures


Any idea about the Torrevieja area?? More than one person has told me it's got the best climate in Europe. Was thinking that may help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ChristaT2312 said:


> Any idea about the Torrevieja area?? More than one person has told me it's got the best climate in Europe. Was thinking that may help.


sorry - never been there


I have read many times that the World Health Organisation rates the Costa Blanca generally as having one of the healthiest climates in the world though, and according to this, Jávea where I live, specifically Top 10 Healthiest Places To Live In Europe (Info-graphic) | Travel Blog | Travelphant.com

mind you, since that graphic was produced by a property agent ..................


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Torrox, in the Axarquia region East of Malaga, also lays claim to having the best climate in Europe - and there are probably many other places which do so too!

El Tiempo - RTVE.es


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Torrox, in the Axarquia region East of Malaga, also lays claim to having the best climate in Europe - and there are probably many other places which do so too!

El mejor clima de Europa está en Torrox - Climas del mundo y climatología histórica

sorry, it's not so good I meant to say it twice, don't know how that happened!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Dozens claim to have a micro climate too


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I'm in Jávea in Alicante Province, & we have pretty high humidity - & the more humid it is, the worse my arthritis is  The temperature has no effect - hot & humid or cold & damp, my joints swell
> 
> As for pollen - I & a lot of people I know do seem to be suffering more this year than in recent years, but I don't have any figures


I wonder if it depends on differing types of arthritis. Oh is much better in Spain except when it rains a lot. A neighbour who comes from Burgos claims her arthritis is worse in Andalucia.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I live not so far from Torrox, and the humidity level right now is 35%. It's a hot day (33C) but a dry heat.

How does that compare with the Costa Blanca today, if anyone's around there?

We were in Tarifa on the Costa de la Luz just over a week ago and I found it very humid there. Sounds daft but I can always tell because my hair goes doolally, it's normally poker straight but hates humidity.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> I wonder if it depends on differing types of arthritis. Oh is much better in Spain except when it rains a lot. A neighbour who comes from Burgos claims her arthritis is worse in Andalucia.


My OH used to get joint pain a lot in the UK (no wonder as we lived in a pretty wet part of the country), although it was never diagnosed as arthritis. He very rarely gets it here, only during exceptionally wet period of weather.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isobella said:


> I wonder if it depends on differing types of arthritis. Oh is much better in Spain except when it rains a lot. A neighbour who comes from Burgos claims her arthritis is worse in Andalucia.


I have osteoarthritis in my hips & knees - they are the joints which suffer the most

I've recently started getting signs of rheumatoid in my hands, too - but since that's a new development I don't know if the weather affects that


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

ChristaT2312 said:


> A friend of mine has got problems with her joints and she lives in Andalusia near the sea. She recalls that she never had as many problems when she spent time near Alicante. I'm wondering if it may have something to do with the salt lakes??
> 
> Also, the pollen seems to be really bad this year in Andalusia. Is Alicante not always better in that regard?


I don´t fully understand why, but doctors say that the effects of barometric pressure changes on your body affect arthritic pain. The Costa Blanca apparently has the best average atmospheric conditions for arthritis sufferers.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> I live not so far from Torrox, and the humidity level right now is 35%. It's a hot day (33C) but a dry heat.
> 
> How does that compare with the Costa Blanca today, if anyone's around there?
> 
> We were in Tarifa on the Costa de la Luz just over a week ago and I found it very humid there. Sounds daft but I can always tell because my hair goes doolally, it's normally poker straight but hates humidity.


My weather centre says 28c and 50% humidity. We´re in the Costa Blanca mountains, 530 metres above sea level, and probably a lot different on the beach.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I have osteoarthritis in my hips & knees - they are the joints which suffer the most
> 
> I've recently started getting signs of rheumatoid in my hands, too - but since that's a new development I don't know if the weather affects that


You have my sympathies! I've had osteoarthritis in my neck for years, and recently it's started getting into my fingers.

What little clinical evidence there is suggests that rheumatoid arthritis can be affected by the weather (mainly barometric pressure rather than humidity), and the pain from osteoarthritis is less debilitating in warm dry weather. 

However climate only affects the symptoms, not the course of the condition. You aren't "less likely" to become arthritic in a warm climate.

It's possible that people living in warmer places are getting more exercise, which helps keep it under control, or that we are more susceptible to pain when it's cold and wet.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> I don´t fully understand why, but doctors say that the effects of barometric pressure changes on your body affect arthritic pain. The Costa Blanca apparently has the best average atmospheric conditions for arthritis sufferers.


Yes, it can affect sufferers especially those with rheumatoid arthritis.


> Barometric pressure is the weight of the atmosphere that surrounds us. If you imagine the tissues surrounding the joints to be like a balloon, high barometric pressure that pushes against the body from the outside will keep tissues from expanding.
> 
> But barometric pressure often drops before bad weather sets in. This lower air pressure pushes less against the body, allowing tissues to expand -- and those expanded tissues can put pressure on the joint.


Weather and Joint Pain: What's the Link?


----------



## ChristaT2312 (May 20, 2015)

The Skipper said:


> I don´t fully understand why, but doctors say that the effects of barometric pressure changes on your body affect arthritic pain. The Costa Blanca apparently has the best average atmospheric conditions for arthritis sufferers.


Has it been proven or is it simply being said?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

now that's interesting about barometric pressure - I never knew that!

currently here in Jávea port at sea level, we have 26.8º, 53% humidity (though earlier it was 68% & it regularly hits high 90s & even 100% at night) 

barometric pressure is 1015.5hPa whatever that means :confused2:

is that high, low, or average?

one of my knees is very sore today


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

ChristaT2312 said:


> Has it been proven or is it simply being said?


It seems pretty conclusive according to the many medical reports I have read on the web. Google "arthritis barometric pressure" and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just a reminder to all Expats ( down south ) whether on the Costa del Sol, Costa
Blanca, etc that a holiday home in the Asturias region is 'just the ticket' to
get away from all those high summer temperatures and high humidity of Southern
Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> barometric pressure is 1015.5hPa whatever that means :confused2:
> 
> is that high, low, or average?


1012.3 is the average/mid-point. 

we are at 1007, with 33° and 40%


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

maybe the OP could consider almeria or murcia as an alternative both semi desert in certain p.arts, almeria in particular.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> 1012.3 is the average/mid-point.
> 
> we are at 1007, with 33° and 40%


Even hotter today here, with 35C but only 29% humidity, and 1008 barometric pressure.

I think I'd better look out some winter clothes for the 6 days I'm about to spend in Manchester, where it will be 19c if I'm lucky. But at least not raining, for a wonder. Just think, that's a pretty normal afternoon temperature for January, here.

Oh dear, have just rechecked the forecast and it will most likely be raining next Friday and Saturday. Knew it was too good to be true. Note to self, add umbrella and raincoat to packing.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I would be happy to be out of 35c heat. Not in Manchester though

Over 23C and all I want to do is keep jumping in the pool or swimming in the sea.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Every time I have been to Manchester, it rained and having come from the driest place in UK (less than 18"), I didn't like it.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

It is claimed Cadiz is wetter than Manchester. I have only been to Manchester once, don't remember if it rained. Only that I didn't want to go again. They say the countrysidearound it is nice.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Every time I have been to Manchester, it rained and having come from the driest place in UK (less than 18"), I didn't like it.


Everything they say about rain and Manchester is true. I don't particularly like it either, but it's where I come from (well 10 miles outside) and all my family is there, so that's where I have to go!

For 25 years before coming here I lived in a village about 30 miles away, almost on the border between Lancashire and West Yorkshire, and the scenery was lovely although unfortunately too often obscured by low cloud and rain.

I don't mind the heat, it has to get to 40C or over before I start finding it too much (so I could never live in Sevilla or Granada although I really like both cities) but that's as long as it's dry heat. I don't like humid weather, it makes me feel very lethargic and gives me a headache.


----------

